# Fresh pick, Violet Super Sport



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2020)

My buddy picked this up today and would love your thoughts on it. Pretty decent shape but missing front derailler. Would like to know what year it might be and which one of these two front deraillers might be correct. Serial number is K4088 on left dropout.  Thanks for the help!
@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2020)

-----

Thanks for posting - great colour!    

On the front mechs the one in the first image is the Schwinn version of the Huret model Luxe 700 which launched 1966.

The second front mech is an earlier Huret model called the Allvit 600.  It remained in production following the launch of the 700 model but was not then used by Schwinn AFAIK.

The attractive fork crown is a NERVEX item and is pattern Nr. 6.

Hope this helps a bit.  

-----


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's the 64-65 front derailleur. Picture credits to Dave S. 





*The correct rear derailleur for that 64 Super Sport.*


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks guys, so this is a 64?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes...October '64.
Nice score!
Pretty rare bike these days.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks guys, appreciate the great info!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 9, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> My buddy picked this up today and would love your thoughts on it. Pretty decent shape but missing front derailler. Would like to know what year it might be and which one of these two front deraillers might be correct. Serial number is K4088 on left dropout.  Thanks for the help!
> @Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie View attachment 1225858
> View attachment 1225859
> 
> ...



Mark's?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2020)

Dan Shabel said:


> Mark's?



You nailed it!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2020)

Are you doing the clean up on it?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Are you doing the clean up on it?



Not sure yet, but I hope to. At our ride today I’m bringing home three bikes to work on, wait till I show you my favorite one of them..as far as the Super Sport, I’m not quite sure what the owner is going to do with it yet.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice details on that bike. Pantographed super sport on bars and stem, Nervex fork crown, fork ends (campy?) etc


----------

